# embarrassing Question



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK,I have found a spot, down *there* when i was in the shower the other day (well, im assuming its a spot-just a small lump at the mo) and it is really sore!Does anyone have any ideas what it could be and how i can sort it?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Spliff,There are several things I know of that it could be. It is possible to get varicose type veins there that will cause a sore lump. There are glands that can get blocked causing a sore lump. Also, various STD's can cause that symptom as well. Also, if it is where there is hair, it could just be an ingrown hair. If it doesn't get better in a few days, I would suggest you go have it checked out. There are just so many things it could be, most are nothing major, but it is always better to know.I hope this helps!Laura


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I had a cyst in that general vicinity once, and BOY, was it painful!! I just kept a hot washcloth on it, and it eventually went away. I hope you feel better!!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I agree with Lauralee on all her possibilities. I once had a blockage of my Bartholin gland on one side and it sure was painful. Moist heat helped alot until it unblocked itself.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I also agree with Lauralee. I'd say if it doesn't go away in a few days to get it checked out.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I've gotten 'em too. For me, they're harmless and go away eventually. I think my doc explained that they were ingrown hair infections or benign cyst-like bumps that puss when you squeeze 'em and sometimes are very painful then itchy.


----------



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

I've had those "owie bumps" too. I agree with the hot wash cloth idea. Or better yet, soak in tub (hot water). Mine burst by the next day and was gone the day after that. If it doesn't go away, def. get it checked!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

My sister had what was called a sebaceous cyst down there. It turned out to be nothing serious, and after some soaking in the tub in epsom salt, on the advice of the dr, it went away.Hope you feel better Spliff.Jeanne


----------



## doreen1231 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whatever you do, DON'T squeeze it or try to poke it to drain it! I did that a few yrs back, and by that night, i had chills and fever and the thing that started the size of a pea, got SIX inches long. I had blood poisoning and cellulitis and it almost killed me. I had to be hospitalized for two weeks, have surgery and had to be on IV antibiotics that cost $1500 a bagfull every 8 hrs!!!!! Now, when i get one of those lumps, i hot pack it and also use triple antibiotic ointment and table salt on a bandaid (if its on the outside) and go to the doc and get antibiotics. It was a very hard and painfull lesson to learn and almost cost me my life. Be very carefull with those things and never, ever squeeze it or mess with it!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

A friend of mine had this, but it turned out to be nothing and the doctor told her to put warm/hot compresses on it.


----------



## meggy (Mar 13, 2000)

I had the same problem a few months back. I used a warm wash cloth and in a few days it went away.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I get these too (although soon I won't be able to reach them!) and with me they're always ingrown hairs. BUt if it doesn't go away in a few days I'd go to the doc.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, literally 2 days later it totally disapeared. How strange! I'm not complaining though!


----------

